# Panique : J'ai lavé mes coques au javel !!!



## Eldoctor62 (11 Août 2013)

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai lavé mon mac a l'eau de javel... Cela a complètement attaqué l'aluminium...

Cela fait des espèce de voile blanchâtre... Que puis je faire pour y remédier ??

J'ai testé white et alcool sans que cela ne fasse rien ...

Merci !!


----------



## Sly54 (11 Août 2013)

(souvenirs lointains de chimie) il me semble qu'effectivement le chlore (eau de javel, HCl&#8230 attaquent l'alu.
Pas d'idée réaliste pour y remédier 


Edit
Même wikipedia le dit : _L'eau de Javel ne doit pas être employée pour nettoyer des ustensiles en aluminium, inox ou argent, qu'elle noircit._


----------



## fousfous (11 Août 2013)

De la Javel sur de l'alu, c'est une très mauvaise idée.
Il faudrait refaire une anodisation avec l'écran c'est impossible (déjà que faire ça sur un simple bout d'alu c'est dur et avec la même couleur on peut avoir différents résultats...), donc je crois qu'à par changer l'écran on ne peut rien faire.


----------



## edd72 (11 Août 2013)

Délire...


----------



## jonson (11 Août 2013)

Eldoctor62 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> J'ai lavé mon mac a l'eau de javel... Cela a complètement attaqué l'aluminium...
> 
> ...



Là c'est irrémédiable. Inverser la réaction chimique doit être possible en théorie mais en pratique c'est une autre paire de manches. 
Tu peux toujours voir sur iFixit pour changer tes coques.


----------



## JPTK (11 Août 2013)

Eldoctor62 a dit:


> Que puis je faire pour y remédier ??



Achète un cerveau 
Nan mais quand on sait qu'avec un simple chiffon micro-fibres, légèrement humide, on peut tout nettoyer en passant de la coque, au clavier et à l'écran, sans aucun produit, que c'est anti-bactérien et dégraissant, faut vraiment être teubé pour utiliser autre chose. Désolé mais y a moment faut arrêter de faire n'importe quoi quand même...


----------



## OhCult (11 Août 2013)

Absolument d'accord avec JPTK ...

Bah t'achete une coque, ou des autocollant (genre DecalGirl pour ne citer que eux)

Mais prochaine fois, fait un minimum de recherche, au moins wikipedia ..


----------



## MacSedik (11 Août 2013)

T'es un grand malade!!! Chlore + Alu = pas bon et ça ne suppose que tu ne le savais pas mais bon au moins t'aurais du utiliser un truc plus soft genre les chiffons humides mais le javel des le premier nettoyage c'est fort


----------



## edd72 (11 Août 2013)

En même temps, mis à part le sol, j'ai jamais vu laver quoi que ce soit à la Javel...

Eldoctor62, tu laves tes carreaux à la Javel? Tu laves ta voiture à la javel?

Ce doit être une blague...


----------



## kevin85000 (11 Août 2013)

Tu es sérieux? De la javel pour nettoyer ton mac, tu connais les propriétés de la javel? (sur des vetements, la peau ...)


----------



## Eldoctor62 (11 Août 2013)

oui bon c'est fait, je voulais juste des conseils... merci a ceux qui en on donnée ;-)


----------



## jonson (11 Août 2013)

Eldoctor62 a dit:


> oui bon c'est fait, je voulais juste des conseils... merci a ceux qui en on donnée ;-)



Pour moi ta seule option c'est de changer les coques.


----------



## jack-from-souss (11 Août 2013)

Tu as frotté avec le côté vert de l éponge j espère!?


----------



## Ndddkn (12 Août 2013)

Je ne veux pas faire de pub mais il y a des éponges bon marché très efficace en inox : Eponge MacBook Pro


----------



## jonson (12 Août 2013)

Ndddkn a dit:


> Je ne veux pas faire de pub mais il y a des éponges bon marché très efficace en inox : Eponge MacBook Pro



Très efficace en effet.


----------



## Invité (12 Août 2013)

Ndddkn a dit:


> Je ne veux pas faire de pub mais il y a des éponges bon marché très efficace en inox : Eponge MacBook Pro



Effectivement, vu le prix c'est une affaire et elles ne rayent pas en plus !


----------



## r e m y (13 Août 2013)

Eldoctor62 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> J'ai lavé mon mac a l'eau de javel... ...!!


 

quelle idée ?!? quelqu'un t'avait suggéré de le désinfecter??


----------



## Galekal (13 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> quelle idée ?!? quelqu'un t'avait suggéré de le désinfecter??



Ce serait là l'une des rares possibilités d'explication a peu près sensée. Du moins, en ce qui concerne le clavier, qui a vite fait de devenir un nid a germes divers et variés. Il est vrai que les microbes n'aiment pas la javel....

L'alu non plus, d'ailleurs. C'est là le seul problème, et c'eut été anecdotique si cela ne défigurait pas le MBP au passage.


----------



## jonson (13 Août 2013)

A consommer avec modération... mais c'est qui ce modération?   :bebe:


----------



## johndu13 (13 Août 2013)

ta pisser sur ton mac ?

ton chien a chié dessus ?

je comprend pas trop d'utiliser la javel sur un pc quelquil soit


----------



## kaos (14 Août 2013)

Parfait pour créer du courant électrique 

http://www.chimie.ch/nuls/index.php/saison-4/42-4x03


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2013)

Quand j'avise un titre de fil s'intitulant : «* Panique : J'ai lavé mes coques au javel !!!*» - mon imagination ne peut s'empêcher _illico_, et avant toute autre _forme de procès_ (de lecture du dossier informatique du patient), de filer à des associations d'idées déplacées... 

- Icelles suscitées, d'un _pluriel_ des parties concernées, au ressouvenir de ces applications _désinfectantes_ énergiques que les vieux, à la campagne, n'hésitaient pas à faire de la «Javel Lacroix» à la surface de leur épiderme racorni. Si pas, salaces, excitées par ce «Javel» pris au _masculin_, comme dans tel : '_Quai_de_Javel_' - dont ne manque pas de se repointer à la conscience l'irrégulière _contrepèterie_ : «*L'aspirant habite Javel*»...​


----------



## r e m y (14 Août 2013)

On l'a dit et répété! Pas de virus sur Mac! 
Désinfecter, que ce soit par voie interne ou externe ne sert qu'à se créer des ennuis!


----------



## ergu (18 Août 2013)

Eldoctor62 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> J'ai lavé mon mac a l'eau de *javel*... Cela a complètement attaqué l'aluminium...
> 
> ...


 
Il te reste la soude, l'acide chlorhydrique et la ponceuse à disque à essayer - enjoy !


----------



## MacSedik (18 Août 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Il te reste la soude, l'acide chlorhydrique et la ponceuse à disque à essayer - enjoy !



Tu rigoles mais je sens qu'il va le faire


----------



## jonson (18 Août 2013)

La ponceuse est une très bonne idée, surtout pour enlever les traces de doigt. Rien de plus efficace.


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (19 Août 2013)

Si tu veux un truc un peu plus musclé pour dégraisser, tu as l'"eau régale" : c'est un tiers HCl, un tiers HNO3 et un tiers H2O

Pour nettoyer du molybdène en tout cas c'est parfait !


----------



## PDD (19 Août 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Il te reste la soude, l'acide chlorhydrique et la ponceuse à disque à essayer - enjoy !


Et en dernier recours "l'étau limeur"...


----------



## MacinPod (21 Août 2013)

Ta fais quoi a ton mac pour vouloir le pass&#233; &#224; la javel??? Pourquoi pas a la machine &#224; lave 
Ou bain d&#233;capant ou a l'acide


----------



## GaUgAu (21 Août 2013)

Pourquoi faire si compliqué ? Un bon bain moussant, bien chaud, bien relaxant ça le détend et ça améliore même ses capacités ! Enfin... je crois


----------

